# Whats in your Jigg'n Quick Grab n Go Bag



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I always have friends ask "Whats in that heavy Jig bag?"
Well, it changes by the trip, but, this is what was in my last one along with some unpictured assist hooks.

Im giv'n'm a fresh water rinse..

ps: truth be known, i normally take along 2 bag


----------

